# 08 GTO in Motortrend



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

08 GTO in Motortrend. Anyone see the 08 GTO drawing in Motortrend. I think it looks hideous. Just my opinion, and it was just a drawing. I like the 05 GTO much better.

Thanks DJDUB for the photo.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Photo here...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Hm. It's not so bad. I could live with that, I think--although I do like the rounder look of the current model.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

The front is kinda cool and retro GTO-like. But the back/side looks Saab-like or Volvo-ish to me.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it....could do with or without the attempt at retro-ness on the nose, but the Caddy-crease lines are cool.

What are they basing this on, however? Inside GM info? Wishful thinking?

Really good mescaline?


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

at least the rear end doesn't look like an AMC Hornet..like the goats do now with the spoiler removed.


----------



## jerrybramlett (Feb 8, 2005)

*GM can't win.*

They're trying to appeal to children (who want the car to look Japanese) and also Geezers (who want it to look like their old '65 GTO). The compromise styling theme is.... well, hideous to almost everyone. 

Me, I side with the Cotton-tops. If I wanted to drive a geeky-looking foreign car, I'd buy one. They can take that stupid rear spoiler and shove it up their drifting, carbon fiber resonator.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

I like it kind of looks like the new Mustang!


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing...think it looks very similar to the new Mustang from the side. Also think is shares lines with the cts-v...IMO


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Hard to tell from just an artist's rendition, but the car looks bigger than our current model. Maybe it's just the "wedginess" of it all, the body crease angle makes the rear end look bigger than the current model.

I like the front end though. Too bad if they do make it look like that, it will be more noticeable to revenuers than the current "generic Pontiac" nose.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

I wouldnt turn one down lol! :cheers


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

A little bit cadillac and mustang to me. And an attempt to make the front end retro.

But, overall, I do like it.

I like the front end. I think the Pontiac honeycomb grills are way past their time and never understood why Pontiac insisted on every car in their line up with the same basic shape.

Moving the GTO over to the Caddy chassy makes sense to me. Granted, it is a totally different market, but don't understand why they are taking some of the lessons learned from the Caddy line and applying that across GM.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

supsan said:


> I like it kind of looks like the new Mustang!


I was thinkin the same thing, after that Car&Driver issue where they slammed the GTO styling. Screw them!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The MT article claims that GM internally calls it the GMX282. The wheel base will go up a little to 110 inches and the new model will carry over the LS2 and 6-spd. They claim that the IRS will be significantly modified for "even sweeter handling." MT also claims that it will be debuted at the Detroit Auto Show in January '06 as a concept and that the new Chevelle will also be built on the new Zeta platform. Didn't GM just announce a couple of weeks ago that they were cancelling the Zeta platform? :confused


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

djdub said:


> Photo here...


Nice. From the side profile, the front half looks like a RX-8.
And the back half looks like a mustang.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> The MT article claims that GM internally calls it the GMX282. The wheel base will go up a little to 110 inches and the new model will carry over the LS2 and 6-spd. They claim that the IRS will be significantly modified for "even sweeter handling." MT also claims that it will be debuted at the Detroit Auto Show in January '06 as a concept and that the new Chevelle will also be built on the new Zeta platform. Didn't GM just announce a couple of weeks ago that they were cancelling the Zeta platform? :confused


_Chevelle???_

Oh, for the Love of God, GM...._stop giving cars with lots of promise stupid retro names of cars that were only good in old people's memories!!!!!!_


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Cancelling the zeta platform all depends on where you hear or read it. Some also say it's delayed at least a year. I for one would have to say, not bad for the picture. I agree, the newer honeycomb grills just don't do it justice, I probably should pick up a set of the autocross grilles. As far as the wheelbase lengthening, it's a smart thing for GM to do in case the zeta platform is in case cancelled. As far as the IRS being even sweeter, I'm all for the deal!

Overall, designwise, I can't say what I like better, drawings don't hold much value...I'd have to see the real concept down the road. It isn't that bad though.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Didn't GM just announce a couple of weeks ago that they were cancelling the Zeta platform? :confused


I'm sure the article was written and the magazine went into publication before the anouncement.



djdub said:


> Photo here...





stucker said:


> Nice. From the side profile, the front half looks like a RX-8.
> And the back half looks like a mustang.


It looks nothing like an RX-8 aside from the vents behind the front wheel well.


----------



## geerhed (Feb 25, 2005)

Do you remember the C6 artist rendition in 2003? Do you think the actual C6 looks ANTHING like that? I bet the only thing the real '08 GTO (if there is one) has in common with these drawings is 4 wheels two doors and perhaps "slicker yellow" paint which might be an availble color...


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep, that's why I said drawings don't hold much value to me. I'll be eagerly awaiting to see what the concept will turn out to look like though.


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

i kinda like the 08 GTO... although the window part looks like a tiburon !.. i guess we will have to wait for concepts and such and the 06 and 07 GTOs first


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It's growing on me but it looks a lot like a Skyline and a Mustang..... :willy:


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

wouldn't it be great if all the windows rolled down? My roommate has a 95 BMW 840 and the windows all roll down. No pillar between the door windows and the rear quarter windows. Looks friggin sweet!!! 
Plus they should add a moonroof or t-tops....IMO.


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I like the look from the front of the car, but the rest of it doesn't do much for me. I prefer a longer hood; this drawing makes it look like a victim of Chrysler's cab-forward infatuation from the 1990s.


----------

